# Crusty Seat Refurbish



## johnboy (Oct 4, 2016)

I think most people will agree that it's easier to re-cover a double- pan seat as opposed to the single pan variety. I picked up a single pan seat in poor shape and decided to try making an inner pan for it . An empty cereal box was used to make a template of the inner portion of the primary pan. It was then transferred to some 1/8" thick fiber board I had in the garage. It seems to have turned out alright. I use marine- grade black vinyl from the local fabric store--- it's durable and cheap.I don't have the knowledge and expertise to recover a seat like the factory did. The inner pan helps hold the material tight and looks a heck of a lot neater than seeing all that folded over material.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2016)

real Niiiiice!


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 4, 2016)

Great work! I have seen a few of your seats now.   I think you are very modest about your abilities and are a good guy on top of it.  I hope all is well with you!


----------



## Boris (Oct 4, 2016)

Great job, but you neglect to mention what brand of cereal box you used for the template. Will an empty box of Raisin Bran work?


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 4, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Great job, but you neglect to mention what brand of cereal box you used for the template. Will an empty box of Raisin Bran work?



Only fruit loop boxes for Oregonians.


----------



## vincev (Oct 4, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Only fruit loop boxes for Oregonians.



First thing I thought of also. There is always these for Dave......


----------

